# Daiwa Lexa 400



## Profishional (May 31, 2009)

Looks to be a good reel, should I get the 7.1:1 or the 5.1:1?

Going to be throwing big mirrorlures and **** poops


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

I really like my Lexa. It's on a 710 Tuna Sniper that I wrapped conventional. I went with the lower gear. I don't think you'll be working those lures at super high speed and if you hook into a heavy fish, you'll appreciate the extra power. I've got a handful of kings so far, and I've never felt like I needed any faster retrieve


----------

